# Ive been absent for some time... But this made me mad and I had to return



## Callaway (Aug 26, 2013)

I haven't been on RO for quite some time and today I just had to. Im not sure if this is just a rant and if it is, I will move it. Im just so *excuse my french* pissed off.

I was driving home from work and saw a few houses down, a beautiful black bun just hopping along in the grass. I immediately said WTF. Got to my house and turned around. I pulled along side of the road and put my flashers on. I then proceeded to walk through the persons yard to attempt to get the bunny. Their dogs (in a cage, in a kennel mind you) began barking and the bun took off running. So I slumped back to my car. When I got on my car I saw the owner of the house (we actually share the same landlord) come out to see who this person was trampling through his yard. So I got back out of my car and walked up his drive and apologized for walking in his yard. I explained that I saw a house rabbit in the grass and I attempted to go get it because I have a house rabbit and it's very scary to see a pet rabbit loose. He proceeds to tell me that the rabbit is his daughter's pet. I went to ask if they needed help to catch it but before I could, he proceeded to tell me it stays in his yard then goes into the cage (which was the size of a freaking live animal trap) at night to sleep. 

DO I HAVE A LEGITIMATE REASON TO BE PISSED OFF TO THE HIGH HEAVENS?!?

Is this normal? Our bun stays indoors and doesnt venture outside, but don't outdoor house rabbits need to be in a hutch with an enclosure?

I just drove away cursing the man and wondering if I should do anything or if I have a right to.


----------



## akane (Aug 26, 2013)

There are lots of people who properly fence their rabbits and keep them on the ground in yards. It's becoming quite a trend for colony raisers especially. The rabbits get to eat a natural diet, dig burrows, and it cuts down on pellets and hay. However it can be done responsibly or irresponsibly. Usually there is a structure setup in the center for digging and shelter so they don't dig at the fence and can get away from flying or climbing predators, the fence is small enough to contain all size of rabbits in the enclosure, and it is buried or has a section laid out on the ground to prevent predators digging in and rabbits digging out. Just a regular dog yard is not really a responsible way to do it unless you are supervising a very tame rabbit that you can catch easily to put back in it's cage.


----------



## Callaway (Aug 26, 2013)

There was no fenced in yard.. Open. The dogs were in a dog cage inside of a kennel. But the rabbits "cage" was sitting next to the kennels out side of it. Their yard has no fence.


----------



## geekgirl101 (Aug 26, 2013)

That is rather irresponsible of them to not have the rabbit enclosed and leaving it to run free in the night, and having the hutch next to the kennel is not a good idea either. Unfortunately you cannot do much about that short of calling the animal protection services and voicing your concerns that you think the rabbit is being neglected.


----------



## Azerane (Aug 27, 2013)

Some people quite safely keep outdoor rabbits un-caged. However, in the cases I've known of it there has always been a good fenced yard. To have a rabbit like that without the fence could result in any sort of awful happening. Cats, dogs, people stealing the rabbit, rabbit getting hit by a car etc etc.

I must say though, they've got the bun well trained if it does what they say it does.


----------



## lozeldatkm (Aug 27, 2013)

I have a Flemish giant and a well fenced-in back yard. I've wanted to let her run around but I've been to scared to try yet, and it would never happen unsupervised. But then again, I've seen some disciplined rabbits that have really surprised me.... but yes. That is very irresponsible of them.


----------



## Callaway (Sep 23, 2013)

SOOOOOOOO, update. The family moved out shortly after I posted this. My land lord texted me today and told me the family LEFT THE RABBIT. He asked me if I would take it or if I knew someone who would. My hubby doesnt want to have another rabbit so I persuaded him to take it in until we find a rabbit rescue or forever home. His only stipulation is that it would have to remain outside. I asked the land lord if they left the cage for the rabbit and they didnt. So this rabbit has been running around with no shelter, no water, no food for a few weeks now! Some people are despicable. One of my coworkers is giving me a dog kennel to use til we find a placement for the rabbit. 

I put out some hay and some pellets for the rabbit tonight when I went out on my run. Going to do the same tomorrow to try to get in a precise location and hopefully help it gain a little trust. Going to go tomorrow after work with some greens and sit down and wait for him. Land lord says he is pretty friendly and laid near him for an hour while he was painting. Do any of you guys have any advice for catching him, fostering him? I have never had this happen before. Going to try to find a rabbit rescue around here somewhere. I live in the middle of no where so I'm not sure what I can do.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 23, 2013)

For catching him, try to enclose the area as much as you can. Borrow a few x-pen if possible. Leave it open so the rabbit can go in and not feel trapped. Have some yummy food inside but not near the opening. Try to gradually close the pens to make the area smaller and trap him. From there, you should be able to go into the pen and see if you can easily get him. If you need to, you can make the area smaller. Have a crate with you in the pen so there is no chance of him getting away. 
If you don't have access to x-pens or something similar, it can be a bit harder. You can try to just hang around and see if he will come to you. You can also try having a larger crate and putting food in the back. You can then close the door if he goes in. A larger crate means he has to be farther in and can't get out too quickly. 

As far as fostering, inside would be ideal so try to work with your husband on that. Even in a garage or basement could be better. Since outside is the current option, he needs to be protected from the elements and kept safe. A hard sided dog crate can work, but may need a tarp or something over top. Put lots of hay inside so he can burrow and keep warm. Make sure he has water and that is can't easily be dumped, also make sure it stays clean and doesn't freeze. You will need to keep it clean. If it is big enough, you could add a litter box to try to help keep it cleaner. 
You will need to be careful feeding him as you don't know what he has been eating. Hay and even some fresh grass should be safe to give. Some fresh veggies could also work as he would be used to fresh foods. You can avoid pellets for at least a few days while he adjusts, then introduce them slowly. Even if he may need to gain weight, don't over feed him as they can lead to digestive problems and put on fat rather than muscle.


----------



## Jackelope (Sep 23, 2013)

Anyone keeping a rabbit unattended outside without protection from overhead predators, confinement, and something to prevent them from digging under the confinement is being irresponsible. Rabbits are prey animals and domesticated ones aren't cut out to fend for themselves as well as wild ones. They might not always know to run when they need to, even though this one did run.


----------



## Callaway (Sep 24, 2013)

My co worker gave me a dog kennel to use temporarily. It's about as big as my callaway's. going to clean it up and set it up. Then I'll take some hay and some veggies down to the property. Outside is the only option unless I can get the litter habits under control. Hubby really does not want a second rabbit (I do so shhhhhhhh) we have a shed out back that we can put him in it we can just keep him on the porch. I contacted a rabbitry but they did not seem too keen on taking him since he has been running wild for the past few weeks. Wish me luck!!


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Millinex (Sep 25, 2013)

I leave my big flemish doe outside alone all the time at night, in the day, whatever. Then again, she is very large and can be a bit pushy, I'm sure she can handle herself, although, if not- my dog is a few feet away if she needs help.


----------



## ladysown (Sep 25, 2013)

1. NOT your rabbit, so no need to be so annoyed.  Seriously. 

2. the rabbit went into his own yard when chased. (therefore, smart rabbit)

3. I know more than one person who chooses to free range their rabbit AND their rabbit ALWAYS returns. Without fail. 

It's the EXACT same risk that people take when they let their cats out. Will they return? Will something pick them off?

Would it be what I would do?
NO.. but then I don't let my cats free range either. And didn't when I had dogs.

I do have a rabbit that will happily roam my fenced in yard, and will come when called. I wouldn't let her out of a fenced area though.


----------



## Millinex (Sep 25, 2013)

ladysown said:


> 1. NOT your rabbit, so no need to be so annoyed.  Seriously.
> 
> 2. the rabbit went into his own yard when chased. (therefore, smart rabbit)
> 
> ...



Mine is in a fence I should add, but she does great, I wouldn't compare them to cats though, who destroy local wildlife and are horrible animals to let run about... 

The fence butts right up to the garage and the side of the house/sliding glass doors, and she spends a lot of time out there with the dog, they play and chase each other, it's all good fun, as I feel bad for her being the size she is- in a cage.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 27, 2013)

I've had a lot of luck getting rabbits to come to me. Just hang out and let them get familiar with you and they will usually come in close and lay down. I've even had one in our front yard when we lived in CA come to me when I called out "come here, bunny" and she let me pick her right up. She was an exception and while she loved me, she'd attack anyone else in her space. Each bunny is different, but, if you're not a threat it is a lot easier. And, being annoyed that the idiots left the bunny behind and were not really caring for it is alright in our book. :banghead


----------



## Kipcha (Sep 27, 2013)

Personally, I say any rabbit that is just out wandering around is plain irresponsible.

One of the rescues we had, Thumper, was allowed to just wander the neighbourhood with her two companions. She was attacked by something, broke multiple bones and was allowed to "heal naturally" which left her permanently crippled.

There is also a neighbourhood nearby where someone is turning loose pet rabbits. It's near a busy road and it is not uncommon to see them killed on it. There are also dogs, cats, hawks, owls, coyotes, etc. Calgary is not short in any way on natural predators to the bunny.

Quite honestly, unless you live on a farm and have barn cats, I do not agree with free roam cats either, but we have a lot of problems with them in my neighbourhood.

Anyways, yes, you had every right to be annoyed by it. ESPECIALLY when they just leave it behind! I'm pretty sure that's not even legal, abandoning an animal like that, I personally would have turned them over to the local humane society.


----------

